# Shrimp Boil with Q-view



## ecto1 (Sep 5, 2010)

We started the Labor Day weekend with a shrimp boil and it was good.  So good that for the first time all the food disappeared without a trace.  Pulled pork tonight this was just the appetizer of the weekend. 








10 pounds Shrimp 6 pounds sausage 6 pounds Baby Red Potatoes 8 Adults







All Boiled with Zaterans Cajun Shrimp and Crab Boil







Never Stood a Chance







The Only Survivor


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome Ecto !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That all looks sooooo good!

Hey, was the lady in the green shirt, with the cat on it, only allowed to have 2 pieces of corn & no shrimp?

Bear


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Awesome Ecto !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some weired reason she only ate sausage her loss my gain.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 5, 2010)

My Goodness !!!!

If I had been there for the feed, I would have needed a wheel chair to make it to the door.

 Great work.


----------



## rw willy (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks great.  Did you wrap it all together?  And how do the shrimp hold up to the longer cooking time to get the potatoes done?  Or is it seperate?

I love that cocktail sauce.


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 5, 2010)

RW Willy said:


> Looks great.  Did you wrap it all together?  And how do the shrimp hold up to the longer cooking time to get the potatoes done?  Or is it seperate?
> 
> I love that cocktail sauce.


You boil the sausage and potatoes first then add the corn then add the shrimp at the last five minutes..  I use a turkey fryer


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Yum!!!  That looks so good.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 5, 2010)

that looks very good, we did shrimp kabob's here with no left overs either


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2010)

It all looks great!                                                                                                                                                                                                        Just be glad you not feeding a bunch of us cajuns. That would be enough shrimp for 2 maybe 3 if we had breakfast.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2010)

eman said:


> It all looks great!                                                                                                                                                                                                        Just be glad you not feeding a bunch of us cajuns. That would be enough shrimp for 2 maybe 3 if we had breakfast.


eman,
Do you know of any Cajuns in PA?

Seems I would easily fit the bill.

That sausage would have to hide to survive too!

Bear


----------



## mackconsult (Sep 17, 2010)

That is one of my favorite dishes, here is how I do it:

Shrimp boil

Ingredients:

Shrimp Boil Photo1/2 lb. Keilbasa per person
1/2 lb. Raw shrimp in shell per person
3 Red bliss potatoes per person
1 Ear of corn per person
2 Lemons
Cayenne pepper
Cloves
Garlic
Bay leaves
Old Bay Seasoning
Black pepper
Tabasco

Optional:
2 Small onions per person
1 Carrot cut into 4ths per person
1-2 crabs per person

Preparation:

Boil water in a large kettle on stove or outdoor cooker. Season water with salt and your choice of above flavorings along with the juice of two lemons or 2 tablespoons of vinegar. Add potatoes and cook for 10 minutes. Add carrots, sausage and onions. Bring back to a boil. When potatoes and carrots are almost tender, add corn and crabs. Bring to a boil, then add shrimp. Cook a few minutes until shrimp are just done - they will be pink in color. Drain and pour into a basket or onto platters. Have cocktail sauce and Dijon mustard at hand. This is a crowd pleaser!

As an added bonus when the month ends with an "R" we get crab out on the coast.  We precook the crab and clean it to the legs and body, then put it in the shrimp boil at the time the shrimp goes in.  What a meal !!!!!


----------

